# Ibis Mojo HDR 650B Bike - Can I get it under 24lbs?



## HeatmiserSoCal (Jun 29, 2013)

I know the Ibis Mojo HDR 650B frame isn't considered a lightweight frame coming in at 6.2lbs with rear shock but I am really sold on it. I am looking to build something that is as light weight as possible without compromising strength. I mainly ride trail and all mountain terrain and have no plans jumping much or flying off rock ledges.

My target weight is sub 24lbs and think I may have come up with a list of components that could get me there. Let me know what you think:

Frame: Ibis Mojo HDR 650B with Fox Float CTD Rear Shock - 2813g
Fork: Cannondale Lefty Max Carbon SLR (1315g) & Project 321 Adapter (158g) - 1473g
Brakes: Shimano XTR Trail with Ice-Tech 180/160 rotors - 740g
Cranks: S-Works 175mm XX1 Cranks- 363g


Chainring: SRAM XX1 32T - 51g
BB Cups: THM Cups - 72g
Lightning XX1 Spider - 38g
Cassette: SAM XX1 - 264g
Chain: SRAM XX1 Hollowpin - 236g
Rear Derailer: SRAM XX1 - 242g
Shifter: SRAM XX1 Trigger - 94g
Headset: Cane Creek 110 Series Mixed Taper - 148g
Stem: Enve - 118g
Handlebars: Enve Sweep - 175g
Seatpost: Enve - 190g
Seatpost Clamp: KCNC Seatpost QR Clamp - 23g
Seat: WTB Rocket V SLT - 215g
Bottom Bracket: TBD - approx 100g
Pedals: Time ATAC XC 12 Titan Carbon - 246g
Grips: ESI Chunky - 66g
Wheels: Enve 27.5" All Mountain - 1520g


DT Swiss 240 hubs (weight included above)
DT Aerolite spokes (32 each - weight included above)
Tire (Front) - Nobby Nic TL Ready - 561g
Tire (Rear) - Racing Ralph TL Ready - 530g
QR Skewers: KCNC Skewer Set - 46g

Total weight = 10,341 grams which equals 22.80lbs.

I know this can't include everything and am hoping you guys can help me figure out what else to add. I got these weights from various places including Bikescale.com, Competitive Cyclist, manufactures websites, other articles online and threads in MTBR so I am thinking most of these weights are pretty accurate. I will be running the tires tubeless so I know I will need rim tape and sealant. Anyone know the approximate weight of those items? What other items am I missing? Do you think my goal of sub 24lbs is realistic?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lewke (Apr 14, 2004)

Shifter Cable

Sealant/Tape (100-200grams)

Chainstay protection

With the components listed you should be able to reach your goal....I have a 5lb Santa Cruz TRC frame, had a similar goal and built it up to 22.5lbs.......most of your components are similar weight or lighter than mine besides the frame......


----------



## HeatmiserSoCal (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Lewke! I would hate to go down the route and realize it wouldn't be where I was targeting.


----------



## jrj1011 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here are some of my quick thoughts based on my experience building a few light rigs this year.
You could save a little more weight and possibly even some money if you go with the www.wolftootthcomponents.com direct mount wide narrow chainring. At 32T it is 65grams and does not require a spider when mounted to XX1/XO cranks. I assume the specialized is the same.
Another thing to consider is the Raceface turbine stem. My turbine stem is lighter than my enve stem of equal length and was cheaper. (I did steal the Ti bolts from my Enve stem to do it) I use ESI Racers Edge grips instead of chunky for weight savings plus I do not wear gloves so I prefer the feel.
I have found that all my Schwalbe tires are heavier than stated and my racing ralphs have all torn at the sidewall within a few rides requiring patches or tubes therefore defeating the goal of light weight. I even tore one 650b ralph while climbing which was absurd. 
I understand that some of these items are personal preference but I have had good success with my tioga spider saddle 165g. My loaded carbon bar is lighter than my enve but only 26.5 inches wide. My HDR frame is a medium and 6.1# with the seatpost collar and polycarbonate guard. I use Magura MTS brakes because they are lighter and less expensive but I think Shimano brakes feel a bit better.
If you can push the gearing a 1x10 setup can be created that is lighter and cheaper than XX1. I run an XT shadow plus midcage rear mech, and an xx 11-36 cassette for example, XTR would be even lighter. Shimano still seems to shift better too.
The reynolds carbon wheels are a tad lighter than the Enve wheels but DT Swiss is amazing stuff. Also if the 240 rear hub does not already have the 32 point star ratchet than you can upgrade to it and save 10g more.
You did not mention which 240 hubs you were using but there is a weight difference in hubs and rotors if you go with center lock vs IS. You can always get some Ti rotor bolts if that is the direction you choose.


----------



## jrj1011 (Oct 20, 2010)

Also I use bti-usa.com website a lot to get preliminary numbers for weights. I believe their weights are taken from mfg spec. This is of course only as accurate as the mfg numbers that they are provided with and are often on the low side.
Happy gram counting.


----------



## HeatmiserSoCal (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks JRJ! How much were you able to get your HDR down to?


----------



## jrj1011 (Oct 20, 2010)

My HDR is not my lightest setup. I have mine built with an Xfusion Vengance DLA (5lbs 7oz) and some other more freeride parts like hadley hubs CCCarbon rims, brass nipples Champion spokes, and 31" Race Face Carbon bars. I switch it back and forth between 650b and 26 for resort riding as well as 130mm and 160mm. It has a Reverb seat post and WTB pure V ti saddle. With all that stuff it comes in at 28 lbs +/- depending on tires/pedals. I have the Hans Damph 2.35 out front and the Pacenti 2.3 in back right now with mallet pedals and it is 28 lbs 5 oz. My light weight efforts were spent on my Giant anthem carbon 29er that is 23lbs 6oz, and my Yeti ASR carbon that is 25lbs 5oz. 
They all share the same drive train and brakes but the rest of the components vary based on purpose.


----------



## Bravo Shot (Aug 11, 2007)

Building mine now. Looks like I can get it in the 25lb range, but not 24 or sub 24. How did yours go?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I've been using the ESI grips for a few years & thought I'd try the lizard skins dsp grips. they're even lighter than the ESI & aside from a little more effort to install, I really like them. in future I'll buy the lizard skins instead of esi


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

You can see my signature link to get your weights on some of the parts.

You could get a titanium chainring to lower some weight if needed.
Note: I have a lefty carbon and it weights in at 1386g (pic also on the topic). I seriously doubt the bigger and burlier max will be that light.


----------

